
Lightest ever direct drive extruder for FDM 3D Printers launched on Kickstarter - realityloop
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lykle/super-light-and-easy-to-use-extruder-for-your-3d-p
======
realityloop
Hi I'm one of the co-creators of the Zesty Nimble, feel free to ask questions
here.

For fellow Delta owner we hope this is something you all get a great level of
use from and it opens up what filaments are printable for you, for Cartesian
owners we think you can unlock faster printing speeds and better quality
prints.

It's been around a year in the making, we really hope that shows through.

